# بديل الليزر بحلته الجديدة ل2013 من ندى ماس



## gana bity (20 فبراير 2013)

[No Subject]

TO: You + 3 More
Show Details

*










أقسم بالله الذي لا اله الا هو الاحد الصمد الذي لم يلد و لم يولد و لم يكن له كفوا أحد





ان لا ابيح لنفسي مال حرام اخذته ظلم وليس اجتهاد مني وان ابيع وانا على عهد من الله

بان تصل الحقوق الى اصحابها وان تكون ثقتي بهم فوق كل شي وان اشتري

وانا على عهد من الله بان اعطي كل ذي حق حقه

والله على ما اقول شهيد





ووالله انى احبكن فى الله...









كيفكم يا أحــــــــــــــــــــــــــلا بنــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــات







 عودتكم دائما" أن أجتهد لأقدم لكم كل ماهو مفيد وجديد





والتوفيق من الله 









 تعبتي من الألم أثناء ازالة الشعر ؟





مليتي من تكرار ذلك كل شهر تقريبا"؟





دفعتي مبالغ باهظه بعملية الليزر ورجع الشعر يطلع بس تحت الجلد ؟



كم مرة انحرجتي من زوجك وخبيتي رجولك ؟ 





لاداعي للألم ولا الملل ولا دفع المبالغ الباهظه بالليزر ناهيكي عن سلبياته 





ولاحتى الأحراج بعد اليوم





أليكي بديل الليزر الحقيقي 










:مفتر: :مفتر: :مفتر:



كريم ماس لعدم أنبات الشعر الزائد وعدم ظهوره نهائيا"

ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ














مكونات كريم مانع انبات الشعر

ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ





خليط من زيت السعد وبيض النمل وخلطة ندى ماس السرية





الكريم طبيعيا" مئة بالمئة وأمن ومجرب والأهم انه 





مصرح به من وزارة الصحة





يعمل كريم ماس على مقاومة نمو جذور وبصيلات الشعر الزائد لأن الكريم يضعفها ويزيد من خمولها





الى ان تذبل الجذور وتموت نهائيا" وبعدها لن ترين للشعر مكانا" بجسمك













من مميزات كريم ماس :





ليس فقط عدم أنبات الشعر الزائد بل تفتيح لون الجسم ويعطيكي نعومة بالغة





طريقــــــــــــــة الأستخــــــــــــدام :

ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ





أول شي لازم تشيلين الشعر بطريقة النزع (الحلاوة )

يعني ولا الموس ولا الخيط ولا كريمات وبودرة الأزالة





مهم جدا" أن تستخدمين الكريم بعد نزع الشعر





يعني تدهنينه بعد الانتهاء من عملية الأزالة مباشرة





اول يوم وثاني وثالث ورابع يوم لاتغسلينه أتركيه على الجسم فهو لا لون له ولا رائحة غير انه كما ذكرت أنه طبيعي وامن





بعد كذا لمدة 15 يوم ادهنيه كل يوم ساعتين فقط واغسلينه او اتركيه على راحتك





بعد 15 يوم كرري عملية الأزالة على ما ظهر من الشعر





وستجدبن ان الشعر بدء يظهر بطريقة متناثرة وليست منتظمة كعهده السابق





الأماكن اللى الشعر خفيف بها نحتاج استخدام الكريم لمدة شهرين





وللأماكن اللي الشعر يظهر بها كثيف نحتاج الكريم لمدة ثلاث شهور





بنفس الطريقة دهان يوميا" ونزع الشعر اللي بيظهر كل 15 يوم 



ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ



أليكــــــــــــــــــــــــــــم بعض التجارب البنـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــات 



ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ



:نطوط::نطوط::نطوط::نطوط::نطوط:












:نطوط::نطوط::نطوط::نطوط::نطوط:








:نطوط::نطوط::نطوط::نطوط::نطوط:










:نطوط::نطوط::نطوط::نطوط::نطوط:










:نطوط::نطوط::نطوط::نطوط::نطوط:












ملحــــــــــوظـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــة :





في بعض من النساء هرمونات الذكورة بتكون أعلى عندهن من هرمونات الانوثة مما يسبب لهم ظهور





الشعر بصورة كثيفة جدا " حتى أنه يظهر في منطقة الذقن والشنب





تلك النساء يحتجن أستخدامهن للكريم لمدة ستة أشهر متتالية





وبعدها سينسين شىء أسمه شعر زائد





بس لاينسوني من دعوة بظهر الغيب









السعــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــر فقـــــــــــــــــــــط



( السعودية 170 ريال - قطر 170 ريال - الامارات 170 درهم )-( البحرين 17 د - عمان 17ر ) -(الكويت

13دينار )( ليبيا 56جنيه- السودان 199جنيه) اليمن 9770(الاردن 32 - العراق 52722 )

- (تونس 70 د- المغرب 384 د- الجزائر 3543)









لا اتتردد ان تحجز طلبـــــــــــــــــــــك





يوجد لنا مندوبين ومندوبات بكلا من





مندوبين شركة ندى ماس بمصر 

ماسة العرب

فراشة ماس المصرية

لتتعرفي بنفسك على اسماء وارقام مندوبين بلدك حرصا عليكي من الغش والتقليد 

اعملي بحث على قوقل عن ندى ماس فور وومن واضغطي على خانة من مندوبين ندى ماس



مطلوب مندوبين و مندوبات فى جميع البلاد





 احرصي على ان تاخذي ارقام مندوباتي مني على الخاص





وللتعامل معي مباشرة عن طريق الدفع والتوصيل



ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ

ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ

ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ

ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ







طلبك يصلك بعد أستلامي التحويل بثلاثة ايام 



طريقة الدفع الويسترن يونيون وهي شركة تحويل للاموال ويصل التحويل بعد دقائق من ايداعه










او



عن طريق التحويل على حسابي الجاري بالبنك الاهلي المصري










ويصل التحويل بعد يومين من ايداعه





وللطلب ماعليكي الا ان ترسلين تلك البيانات بعد التحويل في رسالة على جوالي المذكور بملفي الشخصي





نوع الطلب والعدد والحجم







الأسم الثلاثي



رقم الجوال 



المدينة او الأمارة



المنطقة



الشارع



رقم البيت



رقم ص . ب

مع تحياتي مندوبة تسويق ندي ماس
Reply to:
Send​*


----------



## gana bity (4 مارس 2013)

*رد: بديل الليزر بحلته الجديدة ل2013 من ندى ماس*

رب أنى ظلمت نفسى فاغفر لى,انه لا يغفر الذنوب الا انت.


----------



## gana bity (13 مارس 2013)

*رد: بديل الليزر بحلته الجديدة ل2013 من ندى ماس*

*اللهم أغفر للمسمين والمسلمات . الاحياء منهم والاموات إنك يارب قريب مجيب الدعوات*


----------



## gana bity (20 مارس 2013)

*رد: بديل الليزر بحلته الجديدة ل2013 من ندى ماس*

لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له له الملك وله الحمد يحي ويميت وهو حي لايموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شئ قدير


----------



## gana bity (27 مارس 2013)

*رد: بديل الليزر بحلته الجديدة ل2013 من ندى ماس*

اللهم اغفر لي، واهدني، وارزقني، وعافني، أعوذ بالله من ضيق المقام يوم القيامة رواه النسائي وابن ماجه


----------



## gana bity (3 أبريل 2013)

*رد: بديل الليزر بحلته الجديدة ل2013 من ندى ماس*

ربنا اتنا في الدنيا حسنة وفي الاخرة حسنة وقنا عذاب النار


----------



## gana bity (10 أبريل 2013)

*رد: بديل الليزر بحلته الجديدة ل2013 من ندى ماس*

اللهم متعني بسمعي، وبصري، واجعلهما الوارث مني، وانصرني على من يظلمني، وخذ منه بثأري رواه الترمذي و الحاكم وصححه ووافقه


----------



## gana bity (17 أبريل 2013)

*رد: بديل الليزر بحلته الجديدة ل2013 من ندى ماس*

رب أنى ظلمت نفسى فاغفر لى,انه لا يغفر الذنوب الا انت.


----------



## gana bity (25 أبريل 2013)

*رد: بديل الليزر بحلته الجديدة ل2013 من ندى ماس*

اللهم متعني بسمعي، وبصري، واجعلهما الوارث مني، وانصرني على من يظلمني، وخذ منه بثأري رواه الترمذي و الحاكم وصححه ووافقه


----------



## gana bity (2 مايو 2013)

*رد: بديل الليزر بحلته الجديدة ل2013 من ندى ماس*

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من غلبة الدين، وغلبة العدو، وشماتة الأعداء رواه النسائي


----------



## gana bity (11 مايو 2013)

*رد: بديل الليزر بحلته الجديدة ل2013 من ندى ماس*

لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له له الملك وله الحمد يحي ويميت وهو حي لايموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شئ قدير


----------



## gana bity (18 مايو 2013)

*رد: بديل الليزر بحلته الجديدة ل2013 من ندى ماس*

*=== (( ما يلفظ من قول إلا لديه رقيب عتيد )) ===*


----------



## gana bity (25 مايو 2013)

*رد: بديل الليزر بحلته الجديدة ل2013 من ندى ماس*

- رب أنى ظلمت نفسى فاغفر لى,انه لا يغفر الذنوب الا انت.


----------



## gana bity (1 يونيو 2013)

*رد: بديل الليزر بحلته الجديدة ل2013 من ندى ماس*

يا حي يا قيوم برحمتك استغيث أصلح لي شأني كله ولا تكلني إلى نفسي طرفة عين


----------



## gana bity (8 يونيو 2013)

*رد: بديل الليزر بحلته الجديدة ل2013 من ندى ماس*

*اللهم أغفر للمسمين والمسلمات . الاحياء منهم والاموات إنك يارب قريب مجيب الدعوات*


----------



## gana bity (16 يونيو 2013)

*رد: بديل الليزر بحلته الجديدة ل2013 من ندى ماس*

سُبْحَانِكَ اللهَّمَ وبِحمْدِك أشْهدُ أّن َّلا إِله إِلاَ أنَتَ أَستْغفِرك َوأتَوبُ إلِيك


----------



## gana bity (23 يونيو 2013)

*رد: بديل الليزر بحلته الجديدة ل2013 من ندى ماس*

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من غلبة الدين، وغلبة العدو، وشماتة الأعداء رواه النسائي


----------



## gana bity (3 يوليو 2013)

*رد: بديل الليزر بحلته الجديدة ل2013 من ندى ماس*

يا حي يا قيوم برحمتك استغيث أصلح لي شأني كله ولا تكلني إلى نفسي طرفة عين


----------



## gana bity (11 يوليو 2013)

*رد: بديل الليزر بحلته الجديدة ل2013 من ندى ماس*

رب أنى ظلمت نفسى فاغفر لى,انه لا يغفر الذنوب الا انت.


----------



## gana bity (22 يوليو 2013)

*رد: بديل الليزر بحلته الجديدة ل2013 من ندى ماس*

لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له له الملك وله الحمد يحي ويميت وهو حي لايموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شئ قدير


----------



## gana bity (30 يوليو 2013)

*رد: بديل الليزر بحلته الجديدة ل2013 من ندى ماس*

اللهم زدنا ولا تنقصنا، وأكرمنا ولا تهنا، وأعطنا ولا تحرمنا، وآثرنا ولا تؤثر علينا، وأرضنا وارض عنا رواه الترمذي.


----------



## gana bity (11 أغسطس 2013)

*رد: بديل الليزر بحلته الجديدة ل2013 من ندى ماس*

*=== (( ما يلفظ من قول إلا لديه رقيب عتيد )) ===*


----------



## gana bity (9 سبتمبر 2013)

*رد: بديل الليزر بحلته الجديدة ل2013 من ندى ماس*

ربنا اتنا في الدنيا حسنة وفي الاخرة حسنة وقنا عذاب النار


----------



## gana bity (16 سبتمبر 2013)

*رد: بديل الليزر بحلته الجديدة ل2013 من ندى ماس*

*اللهم أغفر للمسمين والمسلمات . الاحياء منهم والاموات إنك يارب قريب مجيب الدعوات*


----------



## gana bity (24 سبتمبر 2013)

*رد: بديل الليزر بحلته الجديدة ل2013 من ندى ماس*

*=== (( ما يلفظ من قول إلا لديه رقيب عتيد )) ===*


----------



## gana bity (1 أكتوبر 2013)

*رد: بديل الليزر بحلته الجديدة ل2013 من ندى ماس*

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من غلبة الدين، وغلبة العدو، وشماتة الأعداء رواه النسائي .


----------



## gana bity (10 أكتوبر 2013)

*رد: بديل الليزر بحلته الجديدة ل2013 من ندى ماس*

*=== (( ما يلفظ من قول إلا لديه رقيب عتيد )) ===*


----------



## gana bity (23 أكتوبر 2013)

*رد: بديل الليزر بحلته الجديدة ل2013 من ندى ماس*

ربنا اتنا في الدنيا حسنة وفي الاخرة حسنة وقنا عذاب النار


----------



## gana bity (31 أكتوبر 2013)

*رد: بديل الليزر بحلته الجديدة ل2013 من ندى ماس*

لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له له الملك وله الحمد يحي ويميت وهو حي لايموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شئ قدير


----------



## gana bity (9 نوفمبر 2013)

*رد: بديل الليزر بحلته الجديدة ل2013 من ندى ماس*

*اللهم أغفر للمسمين والمسلمات . الاحياء منهم والاموات إنك يارب قريب مجيب الدعوات*


----------



## gana bity (25 نوفمبر 2013)

*رد: بديل الليزر بحلته الجديدة ل2013 من ندى ماس*

يا حي يا قيوم برحمتك استغيث أصلح لي شأني كله ولا تكلني إلى نفسي طرفة عين


----------

